# hdx vs hd



## lynn5707 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi,
For those if you that have 8.9 size HD and upgraded to hdx what from a practical long of view have you noticed?  I have HD 8.9 that I got a great deal on.  I also bought 7 hdx when it was on sale, but if doesn't hold WiFi, and is too small (I'm getting old!)  Just wondering if I should return both and get bigger box?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The HDX has a much better screen, in my opinion.  In fact I like the screen on my hdx7 better than the one on my hd8.9.  Debating an hdx8.9 but I don't really feel like I need it.


----------



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

Things I have noticed:
* It is a lot faster than my HD--like WAY faster
* Less clunky use
* So far it does not freeze up like my HD did (I was really getting frustrated with it)
* LOVE how much easier it is to switch back and forth between apps
* LOVE the collections feature.  It is so nice not having to scroll through every book/app I own to find the one I want.  
* It is unreal how much lighter it is that the HD

Oddly enough...I personally have not noticed a huge difference in the screen. The above (IMO) makes the HDX worth the upgrade cost.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

With HDX vs HD, it's not necessarily the screen you should be thinking about. It's also the faster processor (CPU). The HDX models also are the first to have a dedicated graphics processor (GPU) and this you will notice every time you watch a movie, play a game, etc.


----------



## lynn5707 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  I'm still not sure what I'm going to do yet.  I spoke with Amazon and they had me reset the 7" HDX and so far so good.  I think I am going to see how much of a difference speed wise between th  two.now that the HDX is working.  The one thing I do like with the HD is able to use hdmi port.  Not sure how much we would use it, but it's nice feature.

Thanks!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I have an 8.9" HD and upgraded to the HDX but returned it. I didn't have the. HDX very long so don't have a lot of info on it.  I didn't like the location of the volume and power buttons but did like the lighter weight.  I didn't like the camera lens being in the middle.  I didn't notice a difference in the screen. With my limited exposure I didn't notice the HDX being zippier than my HD.  The text on the HDX seemed lighter and I couldn't find a way to improve that.  So for me, it just didn't seem to be worth upgrading to this version.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

maries said:


> I have an 8.9" HD and upgraded to the HDX but returned it. I didn't have the. HDX very long so don't have a lot of info on it. I didn't like the location of the volume and power buttons but did like the lighter weight. I didn't like the camera lens being in the middle. I didn't notice a difference in the screen. With my limited exposure I didn't notice the HDX being zippier than my HD. The text on the HDX seemed lighter and I couldn't find a way to improve that. So for me, it just didn't seem to be worth upgrading to this version.


Interesting, I hadn't noticed whether the screen was lighter. Something I will look at. I did have an issue with the brightness, but once I adjusted all the settings to my liking this problem went away.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I went from HD 8.9" to HDX 8.9" and didn't find the difference in display, I mean I think the new one is better.  I really like the location of most buttons but it does create the need for special covers, but that need also comes from the rear facing camera.

I almost wish they would have more than one port for the charger since no matter where they put it there can be apps or games that make that location difficult.  I like to play Scramble and that game insists on displaying in a way that puts the cord coming out the bottom.  But the location is much better for the way I read books (landscape with two columns).  

I also love that the newer device, even with more features (both my HD and the HDX are 4G, the HDX has more memory), is noticeably lighter.

And I do love the camera on the HDX.  I've made little video clips.. not that they are stellar but they are fun and capture more personality with cats.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Seamonkey said:


> I went from HD 8.9" to HDX 8.9" and didn't find the difference in display, I mean I think the new one is better. I really like the location of most buttons but it does create the need for special covers, but that need also comes from the rear facing camera.
> 
> I almost wish they would have more than one port for the charger since no matter where they put it there can be apps or games that make that location difficult. I like to play Scramble and that game insists on displaying in a way that puts the cord coming out the bottom. But the location is much better for the way I read books (landscape with two columns).
> 
> ...


I like reading in landscape too! Some of my magazine subscriptions have been changing to a fixed portrait view lately and I don't really like it. It's more comfortable to hold the reader in landscape, especially with a folding cover.

What I want is a 8.9" e-ink reader to go along with my HDX. The back light is hard on the eyes after awhile and e-inks don't have that problem as it's a different type of screen.


----------

